# BMW Motorrad increases sales by 18.3 % in February. Strongest February sales ever.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich. In February BMW Motorrad once again achieved record sales amounting to growth of 18.3 %. 8.098 motorcycles and Maxi-Scooters were delivered to customers worldwide in the last month (previous year: 6.847 units). Deliveries for January and February amount to a total of 13,536 vehicles (previous year: 11,665 units). This corresponds to an increase in sales of 16%.

Heiner Faust, Director of Sales and Marketing at BMW Motorrad: "Following the successful start into the new year we have achieved a significant plus of 18.3 % in sales in February. With a total of 8.098 vehicles sold, this February is the fourth record-selling February in company history in succession. Worldwide demand was satisfyingly high."

The water-cooled R 1200 GS still remains the top selling bike in the BMW Motorrad range at the beginning of the year, too. The newly developed successor models of the R 1200 GS Adventure and the 
R 1200 RT, which have been on sales since the beginning of February, follow on the heels of the R 1200 GS. From the middle of March customers have two more dynamic new products in the Roadster segment to choose from: the R NineT and the S 1000 R. The C evolution electric scooter will supplement the BMW Motorrad product range from May.

In conclusion Faust states: "Expectations for the season are optimistic based on our customers' positive reactions and due to the successful sales figures of the first two months of the year."


----------

